# nur noch textmode....!



## Samanosuke (25. August 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich bin ein Linux Newbie und habe heute eine neue zusätzliche HD installiert. Beim Herunterfahren, muss ich zufällig an irgendeine Tasten rangekommen und habe seitdem wenn ich aufboote nur noch den Login in Textmode.

Wie kann ich wieder die KDE Oberfäche zurückswitchen? Hätte echt keinen Bock alles nochmals zu installieren...

Danke


----------



## Fabian H (25. August 2004)

_Beim Herunterfahren, muss ich zufällig an irgendeine Tasten rangekommen_

Hm, halte ich eher fuer unwarscheinlich, dass das durch einen Tastendruck beim Herunterfahren kommt.

Logg dich mal als root ein und schau, was _kdm_, bzw. _startx_ ausgibt.


----------



## Samanosuke (25. August 2004)

Als root eingeloggt mit startx findet er das Befehl nicht und mit kdm kommt die Fehlermeldung:

kdm: error while loading shared libraries libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or Directory..

Wie kirege ich das File wieder hin?


----------



## MetallDragon (25. August 2004)

Schau dir mal in der */etc/inittab *
den default-Eintrag an. (Steht im File gleich nach den Beschreibungen der Runlevel und müsste in etwa so aussehen :
*id:5:initdefault:*
Der muss standartmässig, wie oben, auf 5 liegen. 

(Sieht oben zwar aus als wäre es was schwerwiegenderes aber man kann ja nie wissen. Also check es liebeer mal ab bevor du dir unnötig Arbeit machst )

MfG M.D


----------



## Samanosuke (26. August 2004)

den Runlevel geht auf 5, aber beim Hochfahren failed irgendeinen Daemon. Habe das System nochmals neuinstalliert, da es mir wesentlich schneller ging.....

Sollte ja eigentlich nicht sein, dass ich zufällig so was anrichten kann durch eine HD Installation....


----------



## DeathAngel (26. August 2004)

Hi,

also wenn du nicht gerade als root unterwegs bist, was normalerweise nicht nötig ist, dann sollte es eigentlich egal sein was du machst - dein System wird kein Schaden nehmen. Nur in deinem Heimatverzeichnis kannst du schalten und walten wie du möchtest - demzufolge ist der Fehler nicht reproduzierbar.

Gruß

DA


----------



## Samanosuke (26. August 2004)

eben habe ich mir auch gedacht. War nur mit mein Profil eingeloggt, aber es ist eh kurious was hier abläuft und werde wohl Linux nie verstehen. Habe schon ein neues Problem, das ich nicht weiss wie ich anfangen soll


----------



## JohannesR (26. August 2004)

Oh - mein - Gott!
Leute, Linux ist nicht Windows! Man muss nicht jedes Problem mit der vollstaendigen Neuinstallation beheben!


----------



## MetallDragon (26. August 2004)

Mit dem Unterschied, dass man das Problem bei Linux dann behoben hat...


----------



## Thorsten Ball (26. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Samanosuke _
> *aber es ist eh kurious was hier abläuft und werde wohl Linux nie verstehen. Habe schon ein neues Problem, das ich nicht weiss wie ich anfangen soll *



Mit dieser Einstellung wirst du es auch nie lernen. Wo ist denn der Sinn wenn du schon vorher sagst, dass du es nie lernst ohne dich auch nur mit einem Problem auseinander zu setzen und statt dessen einfach neu zu installieren? Setz dich doch hin mit dem Willen es zu verstehen und hör auf rumzuheulen. Denn von billigem Rumgewinsel wirst du es niemals lernen/verstehen. Sackrament...



> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger_
> *Oh - mein - Gott!*



Ja, bitte? ...


----------



## DeathAngel (26. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MetallDragon _
> *Mit dem Unterschied, dass man das Problem bei Linux dann behoben hat...  *



Ich hau mich gleich selbst vor krümmen vom Hocker ..... 1000% Full ACK !


----------

